# function of raisins in recipes



## bijoy (Apr 2, 2006)

Many recipes call for raisins and I would like to know what is their purpose in these recipes.










Bijoy


----------



## Bert (Apr 2, 2006)

It is my understanding that raisins will add tannins to the wine....I also think it adds some body to the wine....in some recipes grape concentrate can be used instead of raisins


----------



## Angell Wine (Apr 2, 2006)

Adds tannin to the juice. (Substances in must that give wine a tart taste. Occurs naturally in stems, skins, and pips of grapes).


----------



## Dean (Apr 3, 2006)

I always thought that raisins added food for yeast kinda like nutrient does because fruit wines do not contain enough natural food for the beasties. They can also add complexity and mouth feel to wines.


----------



## jcnoren (Apr 3, 2006)

Dean said:


> I always thought that raisins added food for yeast kinda like nutrient does because fruit wines do not contain enough natural food for the beasties. They can also add complexity and mouth feel to wines.




Deans answer is my understanding as well.


Similar question was asked (why add 25 raisons to the ancient orange &amp; spice mead?)..not sure which forum.





JC


----------

